# Good walking shoes in icy/wet conditions



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys

Recently I started to walk for an hour every day around where I live. Just walking along the pavements. I only have a pair of Adidas trainers that it use but I'm slipping all over the place when it's slightly icy so end up walking along the grass. Is there any trainers that you recommend that are good for walking when it is a bit icy or damp? Without breaking the bank. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Most walking shoes will be far better than trainers.

Merrells with Vibram soles are great and will last a long time. If you walk in the rain I'd recommend to look out for some with Gore Tex. Doesn't make them completely waterproof but does a good job and reducing the amount of water that'll get in while still being breathable so your feet don't get too hot.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought a pair of Hi Tec walking boots 21 years ago for £20. I still wear them every week and are still going strong. The most comfortable walking boots I've ever owned. They support your ankles well.

You can still get similar boots now from Hi Tec which won't break the bank and are much better than trainers.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I have a pair of these, had them two years and use them a lot, not bad in frost at all.

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-summit-mens-walking-shoes-183174?colcode=18317405


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. Yes, I was looking at trainers similar to yours above on Sports direct. They're quite cheap too. I'm all over the place even if it is just slightly icy so I'm looking to get some proper walking shoes. I take it those shoes have good grip then?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

My dad wears those Karrimor's above for work, he says there brilliant :thumb:

Not much snow or ice here so not sure about that...


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks. Yes, I was looking at trainers similar to yours above on Sports direct. They're quite cheap too. I'm all over the place even if it is just slightly icy so I'm looking to get some proper walking shoes. I take it those shoes have good grip then?


Hi, yes they are good grip, ideal in the wet and frost and ok in ice


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

I have had my karriormores for about two winters and just starting to wear down now.

Davy


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I'll be getting a pair soon.


----------

